# Holden Monaro vs. GTO: Which do you think looks better?



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

At first glance the Monaro looks too plain, but then again its kind of true when people say the GTO looks to "Grand Am-y".

Which do you think looks better?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the front Valence on the 05 better with the rectangular fog lights


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont really care for the spoiler on the GTO but that is the only thing I don't like.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

I like the front clip of the Monaro better. my girlfriend is an Aussie and her brother has a Monaro. He is sending me the Holden badges as we speak and eventually the whole front clip.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the Pontiac version. The Holden looks almost like my '99 Maxima.

My 2 cents.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Aussie GTO, no doubt..


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO nose.....Holden rear.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Aussie GTO, no doubt..



I really like the body kit on this one.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Monaro VZ.

Duh.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Monaro VZ.
> 
> Duh.


never would have guessed, Groucho 
Monaro gets my vote, I wish I could afford to get one of those front clips like Groucho's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the Coupe4 is probably the sexiest Monaro ever produced, and personally, it blows our cars (visually) out of the water.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


>



You are evil man. Why would you show us that. Its not faur. Deep blue with Tan interior.


<goes into the corner and cries>


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree, dark blue and tan looks friggin awesome, why didn't GM do that?!?


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

OMG that is sexy, the color and the wheels are great.


----------

